# ipod - battery won't hold charge



## John T. Bates (Dec 6, 2004)

Hi,

I have a 20G ipod w/click wheel that I just got last December. Recently I found the battery only holds its charge for ~1 hr of use. In addition, it seems to run down when its shut off and not in use.

Any suggestions on how to resolve this?


----------



## (( p g )) (Aug 17, 2002)

Tell-tale sign of a depleted battery. I replaced mine and wrote this review:
http://www.ehmac.ca/showthread.php?t=24817


----------



## yoyo (Aug 3, 2003)

If it is less then a year old send it back to apple.


----------



## autopilot (Dec 2, 2004)

yoyo said:


> If it is less then a year old send it back to apple.


yep, absolutely. you might want to (or have to )purchase applecare for it as i *think* free shipping is only valid during the first 90 days of your warranty, but it's well worth it for a new battery, PLUS you extend your warranty to 2 years.

call them and ask anyway, you may not need to buy applecare, but i'm sure i read where other people had to for the shipping.


----------

